# Pela 6000 Oil Extractor Reviews?



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I have been thinking about picking one up latley just because I hate jacking my car up. I park on the street, which makes working on the car sometimes unsafe. 
This would make things quicker and safer for me.
Just didn't know if anyone has used this before, want to know how well it does removing the oil.








http://www.dieselgeek.com/servlet/Detail?no=303
Thanks guys.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Pela 6000 Oil Extractor Reviews? (Gti.1love.1life)*

Also interested to find out how people like these. That price isnt too bad, but i rememebr a while back someone saying they had made there own from Home Depot.


----------



## TheRoyceWay (Feb 18, 2008)

I just picked one up to compliment my panzer plate and will be using it in a week or so. Id be happy to let you know how well it worked then.


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (A4one.eightTQ)*

thats pretty creative and the price is good.. but sometimes when im doing a oil change i tend to look around the bottom of the entire car and see if everything is tip top


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Quattro A4)*

i love having a lift, or 20 of them


----------



## TheRoyceWay (Feb 18, 2008)

I just used mine for the first time. It was really easy and hassle/mess free. Since it was my first time using it, I jacked the car up and pulled the drain plug as well just to see how much it drained, and it drained damn near every drop. Only a drop or two came out. Very effective method.


----------

